# Looking for a SAFE way to rip thin strips on a Radial Arm Saw



## parkerdude (Dec 13, 2008)

The title kind of sums it up. I've got an old Craftsman RA saw that's in very good shape and is my primary power saw, (I'm mostly a hand tool guy).

I'm making several utility cabinets from birch plywood and I'd like to edge band all of the exposed edges for durability.

Does anyone have a safe solution to rip 1/4 X 3/4" thin strips?

Thanks for your help everyone,

I like this forum.

parkerdude


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

I only tried to rip once on a RA saw, and it will be the last time I will try that again. Let alone trying to rip thin strips. Some lumber yards sell 1/4×3/4 stock, I would look for that.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Or - do you have a buddy with a TS?


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

A roll of edge banding costs less than $10. Well worth the cost of trying and probably not succeeding with using the RAS for cutting small stock that size.


----------



## whit (Jul 6, 2007)

Parkerdude,

The problem with using the RAS for this type of cut is the usable bit ends up between the blade and the fence or you spend a lot of time relocating the trolly. The easiest way to do this on a RAS, to quote 'mater from CARS is "to not to". 

Where are you located? Maybe there's a 'jock near you with a table saw.

Whit


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm not very smart. I have tried to rip on my RAS.
Twice I got hit with kickback.
Both did damage to things in the shop, both knocked me on my ass and left me bruised.
There is NO safe way to rip on a RAS. There is just luck.
I no longer have a RAS.

Lee


----------



## Al_Killian (Feb 15, 2008)

First you will need a blade meant for the RAS. Second you will need a few holddowns. Once the holdowns are set up so the blade does not grab and lift the wood you can slowly feed it thru with a long scrap block. I feed mine from the left side of the machine.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

i think rocker has thicker edgebanding that you can order. but if i were you id just find a buddy with a table saw or your local lumberyard might have a tablesaw which they would rip a few strips for you


----------



## DBC (Jan 6, 2009)

Just two days ago I was giving a Sears 10" radial arm saw. In Excellant shape. A friend gave it to him. He has had a high end cabinet shop for at least 25+ years.

He has one in his shop already.

His words were this saw is free to you if "YOU LOCK IT AT 90 or 45 DEGRESS AND DON'T USE IT ANY OTHER WAY NO MATER WHAT ANY BOOK SAY'S TO USE IT ANY OTHER WAY" Every piece of equipment has its purpose and that is the purpose for that saw. A long stroke cut off. Period.

I have not used it yet but thought I would pass on the advise I was given.

LOL, Dino


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

Plenty of people out there use a RAS for ripping. It can be done and done safely. But the RAS needs to be adjusted well in all directions.

The unit also needs to have the safety devices installed, antikickback pawls etc.


----------



## DBC (Jan 6, 2009)

Marcb:

I believe you are correct !

My advisor new I do not have experience with a RAS and was only thinking of my safety with a tool that can cause great person harm. As can most of the tools of this Hobby/Profession.

I apologize to all if I spoke out of line,

Dino


----------

